# photo of military bikes



## walter branche (Sep 29, 2012)

how to carry your military paratrooper bicycle ,the proper way


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 29, 2012)

*Nice Picture*

The dudes in that photo is what makes America GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 30, 2012)

*Bersaglieri*

Balloontyre, I'm sure you mean well, and I apologise for having to correct you. But your comment is totally misplaced. It has taken great self-control not to reply with a degree of sarcasm, because there's nothing even vaguely American about that picture! Those 'dudes' are Bersaglieri and the bike in question is a Bianchi 

As you can see, the photo was taken in 1915. America did not even join WW1 until 1917, three years after it started 














​

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/bianchi...le-model-1912/


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2012)

Italians rock too!!!!!, Ivo is just a proud American......


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2012)

I didn't know anything about the Bersaglieri before today. Glad I looked them up. Thank you.
All seriousness aside, this thread get my vote for "FUNNIEST THREAD OF THE YEAR"


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2012)

Funniest thread?Is that because its about Italians??Do they make you laugh??Are they your *@%^$*($&^ Clowns?? You know the rest.


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2012)

vincev said:


> Funniest thread?Is that because its about Italians??Do they make you laugh??Are they your *@%^$*($&^ Clowns?? You know the rest.




Did you check on those dresses yet?


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 1, 2012)

Wing your heel, no worries or apologies needed, I meant to say    ...who made America Great...pizzas.
Be cool,
Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## vincev (Oct 1, 2012)

I have to say Balloon  was correct .It is Italians that make America great!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 1, 2012)

vincev said:


> I have to say Balloon  was correct .It is Italians that make America great!




Absolutely...


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2012)

*A brief overview*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bersaglieri


----------



## Stony (Oct 1, 2012)

I married an Italian (actually Sicilian), but I'm Irish. Do I get a "half a point" for that, lol.

By the way, nice picture. A lot of people don't know that there was a large Italian front during WWI. So much attention is paid to the trenches in France and Belgium that they often overlook other fronts including the Russian and Turkish ones.


----------



## cumulus&nimbus (Sep 17, 2013)

*to Identify a similar one.*

Hi guys, I'm new here, and new in the bicycle world too.
First need to say I'm Argentinian, so my english use to be pretty bad.
Some of my ancestors were Bersaglieri, and a lot of pleople of the town where I live, have ancestors that were in the piedmontese army too.

My plot is: I've restored an english roadcoaster for myself, and when my mechanic saw it was amazed. So he sends me an old bike to restore. I have no information about this bicycle, but looking here and there found that is very similar to the 1912 model. 
I saw the pictures in the BSA museum (here: http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1911-bianchi-military-folding-bicycle/)
The one I have presents the same front shock absorbers, and rear suspension (the 'cushion frame'). Same crown gear and pedals, same brackets....
Is exactly like the Bianchi 1912, BUT isn't a folding machine.  

So my question is, do you know any another bicycle of this kind?

The frame have stamped near the saddle tube the number 108175, and no other information or symbol
(comes with a german hammock 'veleda' and bowden tourism rear bracket, but I don't know if that's original from the bicycle).

I've uploaded some bad pictures to an album, if yoou want to take a first look.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1521


----------



## radlmax (Nov 27, 2013)

*Bianchi Bersaglieri*

Yes, this is a Bersaglieri bicycle too, there were models without the folding system, see here:





This is my Bianchi Bersaglieri:




This is my Steyr Waffenrad Klapprad, built in 1912. Its one of my favourite bikes and its very rare, i know only of one more existing. Even pictures showing this kind of Steyr bicycles are very rare... it was used in WW1 by the Austro-hungarian army. The picture is some months old, the bike is now ready, the frontbrake is not missing anymore.


----------



## chitown (Nov 27, 2013)

radlmax said:


> This is my Steyr Waffenrad Klapprad, built in 1912. Its one of my favourite bikes and its very rare, i know only of one more existing.




That is one fine piece of mechanical history! Museum worthy!

Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------

